# I'm a Chicken



## Coballs (Jul 21, 2012)

So I want to advance and upgrade my normal chicken. Usually I just cook chicken breasts, thin them out, marinade with some italian dressing, salt and pepper. 

I want to do more with it, and incorporate it with some sides or veggies. Any suggestions?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't flatten the breast (boneless/skinless). Cut a pocket in it and stuff with ham and gruyere, bread it with panko, saute in skillet to brown both sides, finish in the oven.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2012)

When you pound them out, top with a layer of pepperoni or salami, and using the bumpy side of your mallet, pound it out until the pepperoni sticks to the chicken. Dredge in a bit of seasoned flour(flour with salt, pepper, oregano or any other seasoning you like.  Roast in the oven with a bit of oil, flip over half way.  When done, serve with some tomato sauce. If you want you can put mozzerella on it and pop it back in the oven on broil until the cheese melts and starts to brown.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 21, 2012)

Replace your marinade with a mixture of salt and sugar dissolved in water.
Rinse/dry before cooking, season with fresh ground black pepper and don't add any more salt.


----------



## Addie (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know who came up with the Italian dressing marinade, but it is time to give it a proper burial. We have a couple of BBQ's here every summer. The resident that does the cooking marinates everything in the Italian dressing. I bring my own meat that hasn't been marinated. Salt, pepper, and some dry herbs. Then just grill it for me please. And don't over cook my beef. His feelings were hurt the first ime I did this. I also wasn't fond at all to having the hot dogs marinated. Where did he come up with that one? I will eat a grilled hot dog, but I do prefer to have mine steamed. I also love grilled fish. Don't marinade it in Italian dressing please. You cover up the delicate flavor of the fish.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> I don't know who came up with the Italian dressing marinade, but it is time to give it a proper burial.



Thank you SO MUCH! Good lord, talk about over played, and well past its' bed time...it's not 1984 anymore.

OP, are you married to the idea of just chicken breast?

Are you into the idea of roasting/broiling/baking/braising/butterflying/grilling/broasting/grilling,  a whole bird? Often, it is more cost effective then just buying breasts, you open up to a whole other world of possibilities, and, a LOT more flavor.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of breasts, they can be dry, but I do like them for escalopes and for stuffing. Chicken kiev or chicken stuffed with cheese and wrapped in pancetta is good. I cook mine in "roast in " bags which retain juices and moisture. 

Escalopes are good if you use a good coating mix of breadcrumbs (or panko), mixed with parmesan, and herbs and a bit of cayenne pepper.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

*Chicken: It All Depends On The Recipe*

 Chicken has uncountable recipes and one can employ breasts, legs, thighs, wings and organ meats. 

It all depends on what you are preparing.

* chicken kiev
* chicken francese
* chicken piccata
* roast stuffed chicken
* BBQ wings
* Coronation Isabel II Chicken Salad
* stuffed chicken breasts wellington 
* chicken with lemon in tagine 
* coq au vin
* chicken soup 
* jalfrezi chicken 
* cacciatori 
* chicken salad sandwiches 
* thai wings
* chicken kebabs on skewers 

All delicous and all up to the individual.

Have lovely Sunday,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh yes! Good list!

Can I add Chicken Biryani to that.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 22, 2012)

i too prefer chicken thighs...moister/tastier/cheaper.skin & bone the thighs or buy already done,slice,stirfry with veggies of choice & a bit of garlic,ginger,chilli & soy sauce.quick & easy one pot wonder(of course would work with breasts too)


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Thank you SO MUCH! Good lord, talk about over played, and well past its' bed time...it's not 1984 anymore.
> 
> OP, are you married to the idea of just chicken breast?
> 
> Are you into the idea of roasting/broiling/baking/braising/butterflying/grilling/broasting/grilling,  a whole bird? Often, it is more cost effective then just buying breasts, you open up to a whole other world of possibilities, and, a LOT more flavor.



I've never really thought about doing that because for 1 I don't know how to cook a whole chicken. I may not have a lot of the utensils needed to do so either. Plus since I only cook for myself that may be a lot of food at once. And the chicken breasts I get is a good price. about 8 large ones for about 10 dollars.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, I am a leg and thigh man, myself!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

GQ,

Of course you can add your chicken dish(es) to the list ... It is always a pleasure to have your feedback and contributions.

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer (boneless, skinless) chicken breasts, as well, & used to buy the big bag.  There are so many ways to go with chicken, but you might want to start with some simple classics like chicken parmesan, oven fried (baked), cordon bleu, kabobs, etc.  I don't know your taste, but here's a chicken marsala you might enjoy:

Chicken Marsala Recipe : Tyler Florence : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Paminwales (Jul 22, 2012)

Coballs said:
			
		

> I've never really thought about doing that because for 1 I don't know how to cook a whole chicken. I may not have a lot of the utensils needed to do so either. Plus since I only cook for myself that may be a lot of food at once. And the chicken breasts I get is a good price. about 8 large ones for about 10 dollars.



I used to be nervous about cooking a whole chicken but once I gave it a go, It got easier each time. If you start with a small bird and just do a simple rub of salt/pepper/favourite herb and olive oil in a moderate oven (350-375F/180-190C) for 45-60 min, you'll have cooked meat you can eat straight away or save for later to incorporate into different pasta dishes,casseroles, salads, quesadillas (my favourite), soups, etc.

if it's got to be breasts, I love Creamy Pesto Stuffed chicken Breasts
Pound breasts w/ rolling pin to 1/4 inch thickness or so;
Mix a dollop of cream cheese with 1-2 tsp pesto (homemade or store bought), place a bit on each breast and roll up.
Place seam side done in a baking dish and now you can pour over your vinaigrette and bake foe 30 minutes. Or sometimes I wrap the breasts in bacon or pancetta then bake - my daughter asks for this meal often.

What ever you try for a new chicken dish, have FUN experimenting! Happy eating! : )


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

Another question. I have never dredged my chicken in egg flour and breadcrumbs before. Does it take longer to cook through if I do this?


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 22, 2012)

Beer can chicken. If you're into that.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 23, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> Beer can chicken. If you're into that.


hey 4string,where've you been hiding?.good to see you back.....or have we just been on different threads?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 23, 2012)

Coballs said:


> So I want to advance and upgrade my normal chicken. Usually I just cook chicken breasts, thin them out, marinade with some italian dressing, salt and pepper.
> 
> I want to do more with it, and incorporate it with some sides or veggies. Any suggestions?



Coballs, what exactly is an Italian dressing?

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Coballs, what exactly is an Italian dressing?
> 
> Thanks
> Luca


 
It is a bottled dressing that has vinegar, oil, and herbs. The oil is not necessarily olive oii. And who knows what kind of vinegar is in it. Back in the 1970's-80's it was all the rage to marinate meat in this concoction. You buy the bottle at the supermarket. You dump the stuff in a bowl, put your meat in it for a certain length of time, then cook it. 

I personally (and others I know of) think it is a nasty way to marinate meat. All you taste is the vinegar. This method has seen its day and is ready for a funeral. There are differnt types of this dressing. Creamy Italian, Red vinegar, Plain Italian. They are all mass produced in some factory. It doesn't matter what kind you use, the end result is still the same. It is supposed to tenderize the meat. But if you have a good piece of meat, you end up ruining it. And I have heard of some folks have their chicken come out stringy because they left it in the concoction too long. Most of the folks in DC prefer to make their own marinade.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!



Addie said:


> It is a bottled dressing that has vinegar, oil, and herbs. The oil is not necessarily olive oii. And who knows what kind of vinegar is in it. Back in the 1970's-80's it was all the rage to marinate meat in this concoction. You buy the bottle at the supermarket. You dump the stuff in a bowl, put your meat in it for a certain length of time, then cook it.
> 
> I personally (and others I know of) think it is a nasty way to marinate meat. All you taste is the vinegar. This method has seen its day and is ready for a funeral. There are differnt types of this dressing. Creamy Italian, Red vinegar, Plain Italian. They are all mass produced in some factory. It doesn't matter what kind you use, the end result is still the same. It is supposed to tenderize the meat. But if you have a good piece of meat, you end up ruining it. And I have heard of some folks have their chicken come out stringy because they left it in the concoction too long. *Most of the folks in DC prefer to make their own marinade. *



I absolutely agree! Every time I make a marinade, it is never the same...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 23, 2012)

When you flatten your chicken, try rolling it around some chopped vegetables. Asparagas is really good. So are brocoli, sweet peppers, onions, mushrooms. You can put just a tiny pat of butter in the middle with the veggies. Secure it with a toothpick and bake at 350F for about 35 minutes. You'll want to check on it at the 20 minute mark to see how it's progressing so you can adjust the time as needed. 

These are good served along side some fettuccini or linguini tossed with lemon and olive oil or some rice seasoned with your favorite herbs (basil, cilantro, oregano, rosemarey,etc.). If you can, buy some fresh herbs. Then chop them up and add them to the rice imidiately after it's done. Add a little butter or olive oil too for texture. Stir the herbs in and cover with the lid again. Let it sit for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 24, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> hey 4string,where've you been hiding?.good to see you back.....or have we just been on different threads?



Here and there, I suppose. The kitchen has been busy and chef is on holiday. Had to do a birthday party which ended up pretty dumb and a party on Fri for 50 judges.  Between that and my new girl, things have been a little hectic.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 24, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> ...
> Had to do a ... party on Fri for 50 judges



That one looks scary!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 24, 2012)

*Chicken Section & Ethnic Section*

Both of these sections, host a wonderful array of chicken recipes from all corners of the globe ... 

Please do take a look.

Ciao, Kind regards,
Margaux.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 24, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:
			
		

> That one looks scary!



I'm glad all I'm doing for it is prep and set. It was a hassle to get it together, too. They wanted to pay 1300 for a 3000 dollar job because they are "public servants". They couldn't get their end together properly. It shouldn't be too bad. Let the wait-monkeys deal with'em, I say.


----------

